# Any ideas?



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I am coming to the realization that I will never compete in MMA.

I was just wondering, do any of you have any ideas how I could get involved with a MMA promotion? Helping out behind the scenes, that sort of thing.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Guy who holds the spit bucket?

Referee?

Start up a MMA governing body - it needs one

which events are near you?

contact them direct and see if there is any way you can get involved with something


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm up for helping any way possible. I'll be the general dogs body. I just want to be involved in MMA.

I don't think I have enough experience to start up a MMA governing body but it is a cool idea.

Pro Kumite is near me, as was FX3, but I don't know how the new BFC is working. I'll help out almost anywhere. I have a car and a Satnav, I can get all over the UK.

I was just unsure as to whether I should just contact them directly. I imagine they get loads of people asking if they can help out.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Mate, have a real think about getting into reffing, I've been helping out with my local Judo club since I first thought of the idea, learning how to ref for Judo has been pretty good. I'm had a chat with the guys at my local gym (ZT) and they have been pretty interested but have suggested doing a MT ref course which I was hoping to do in Thailand but my finances are not looking great for going out there right now as my job is looking a bit iffy (and the business I was trying to start is not the wisest idea right now!).

Have a chat to local gyms, boxing, MMA, MT, TMA, whatever and see if you can watch training and get involved with helping out. if you're not looking to get paid then people are always happy to listen. Be aware that reffing does need a decent level of fitness and ringcraft as you really do need to be able to move about keeping a constant view of the action without getting in the way and try and anticipate which direction the fight is going to move in particular when standing up. It's harder than it looks!

At any event there's usually a place for handing out flyers, helping setting up on the day, whatever, show willing and be on hand for anything and I'm sure someone will find something for you to do!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I would definitely be interested in reffing. MMA is the only thing I know well enough to be able to ref.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking mate, and I am genuinely intrigued (but feel free to tell me to F*** off if its a personal or sensitive issue), but why do you feel you can never compete?


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Jester said:


> If you don't mind me asking mate, and I am genuinely intrigued (but feel free to tell me to F*** off if its a personal or sensitive issue), but why do you feel you can never compete?


F*ck off!

Only joking :happy:

I was getting injured all the time when I was training BJJ. I'm going to continue to learn BJJ and hopefully start Muay Thai but I don't ever see myself being injury free long enough to fight.

To be fair, I think I'd be better behind the scenes anyway.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> At any event there's usually a place for handing out flyers, helping setting up on the day, whatever, show willing and be on hand for anything and I'm sure someone will find something for you to do!


:yes: - e-mail your local promoters and see what they say. No harm in trying buddy.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I e-mailed a few local promotions a few days ago but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

promoters arent too big on binging people in, its more of a closed curcuit of people. they dont like giving out business to other people. talent scouting would be an idea.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

rob said:


> promoters arent too big on binging people in, its more of a closed curcuit of people. they dont like giving out business to other people. talent scouting would be an idea.


It just seems strange. I'm offering my services free of charge. I thought that with MMA still being in its infancy, they'd be willing to help people join the MMA community.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

rob said:


> promoters arent too big on binging people in, its more of a closed curcuit of people. they dont like giving out business to other people. talent scouting would be an idea.


It is a closed shop to be honest, not just in the UK but throughout the world imo

My advice is keep emailing MMA promoters as they normally get 100000 emails a day or if they are anything like me find new and exciting way to avoid opening their e-mail or are busy at weekends with shows, families or generally stressing.

I personally find it hard to bring people in to help out on shows as no-one has the time to go through things and everyone is set in their own little group. That being said, do your research, check out shows, learn about them and see how shows run and get a grounding and find out what you can do. Then try and sell yourself to promotions.

Oh and Marc - A governing body needs to come from a group like the BBBoC or by the government like in US/Sweden. A group of well meaning individuals doing it will crash and burn


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

As the lads said getting in with a promoter is going to be hard, the world and his dog want a piece but if you've got no connection to the promoter or a club then what's the motivation to allow a new person in? As I said the better option is to get in with a gym / club and try working with people there. if you get seen helping people / fighters out then you are more likely to get a rep for actually being involved in the sport. Of course it's always going to help if you train with people who compete or promote. If you want to work with training partners / friends it's alot easier than just trying to get in with no background with them.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I understand that these promoters are busy but that doesn't excuse bad manners. Fan to fan, they should have at least replied, just a quick "go f*ck yourself" would suffice.

Matt, I agree with you, when I move, I will start training again.

I may just have a go at putting together a small event and learn on the fly.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

temeura said:


> I understand that these promoters are busy but that doesn't excuse bad manners. Fan to fan, they should have at least replied, just a quick "go f*ck yourself" would suffice.
> 
> Matt, I agree with you, when I move, I will start training again.
> 
> *I may just have a go at putting together a small event and learn on the fly.*


That will be a very very bad move

Do some research, go to shows, study them, get a contact list, network, do some costings and decide what level show you are going to do


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

kainer2 said:


> That will be a very very bad move
> 
> Do some research, go to shows, study them, get a contact list, network, do some costings and decide what level show you are going to do


What do you mean, a very bad move?

Of course I will research, do costings, business plans, SWOT analysis.

The contact list will hopefully grow as I move along.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

temeura said:


> F*ck off!
> 
> Only joking :happy:
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, as injuries have been the bane of my life for some time now. Don't give up though mate, you never know.

As someone with over ten years experience promoting various sports and entertainment events, I have experienced how hard it can be to get a foot in through the door and get established. Every game has its own "mafia" who quite simply don't want anybody else being involved in "their" business. The trick is to start small and manageable, put on a great event that looks after everyone involved and you won't go wrong. Making a good reputation for yourself is far more important than making money. Remember that.

I echo Matts advice to get started by doing something through a club/gym you train with. Thats exactly how I got involved with everything I have done, and still enjoy putting on my smaller grass roots local events than I do the bigger national level stuff. Its no less stressful by any means but people just seem to appreciate it more.

If you ever get anything off the ground and need anything, give me a yell.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I'm looking into a few things at the moment. If I go ahead with anything, I'll definitely give you a yell. All help and advice would be invaluable.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

temeura said:


> I understand that these promoters are busy but that doesn't excuse bad manners. Fan to fan, they should have at least replied, just a quick "go f*ck yourself" would suffice.


It's part and parcel of life mate. 95% of the world is like that and it's just the way it goes. Just talking about my experiences, I could probably list a million and one names who have ignored me in the past with regards to interviews, work etc. It's just the way it goes. Don't ever feel like the guys are "ignoring" you though - they simply don't have time or effort to reply to everyone.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Very true, people trying to get involved in my events (in a work capacity) generally get a short shrift from me if they're new to or inexperienced in our industry. That's just how it goes, every industry has it's cliques.

Lets face it every TMA or MMA gym / group has it's hardcore who are not an easy group to get in with unless you're going to match them session for session and up your game to match theirs. Generally these are the people who are going to compete and know promoters etc. Reiterating an earlier point, get involved with a gym, grassroots is where it starts.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Reiterating an earlier point, get involved with a gym, grassroots is where it starts.


I second that. I wouldn't even get close to promoting your own event yet unless you have more money than your intending to spend. I know a guy who had similar enthusiasm for running wrestling shows and he ended up in a lot of trouble - partly because he didn't realise how much running a show would cost.

Get in the gym, get a feel to the sport and try to compete semi-regularly. A lot less stress, cheaper to maintain and probably more fun.

Go with your instincts, but I'd definitely do some very detailled research if your going to start your own promotion.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

temeura said:


> What do you mean, a very bad move?
> 
> Of course I will research, do costings, business plans, SWOT analysis.
> 
> The contact list will hopefully grow as I move along.


A show is a risky biz...especally if it's a pro show.

And if you don't have any links or haven't done your research you will cme undone

Just my 2 cents

Good luck nevertheless


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input.

I will continue training and hopefully meeting more and more people who are interested in MMA.

Seeing as though it seems that no-one will welcome me into another promotion, I will continue to research into starting my own. I have ran a business before and I don't expect to make money from doing this but it is something that I want to do.

I expect to put my own show on by the end of the year.


----------

